# Pablo says hi!



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I want to introduce our new puppy Pablo. He's 8 weeks old, very cute and fluffy, and already such a good puppy! I have been researching the Havanese breed for a while and I'm so excited to finally have him here. This is my first puppy, and I'm a bit nervous, but I hope I can be a good mom to him and teach him good manners 

I hope you can help me with questions that I'm sure I'm going to have!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

love him!! you are going to have so much fun, this is the best time ever!!! my baby girl is just over a year, and she brings so much joy into our lives... welcome!


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

I love your puppy! He is so adorable My new puppy hasn't been born yet and I am anxiously awaiting the big day. My new puppy will stay with her Mum for 8 or 9 weeks and then she is all mine!! My cousin is the breeder and I will plan to visit after the pups are born. I am a little nervous because this is all new to me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, he's a darling. I like to give first time owners some reading. More pics 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you, yes, we are going to enjoy him while he's still a puppy .. and after he grows too! To me even grown Havanese seem like puppies, so cute!

He is napping now so I will do some reading, thank you for the links!


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pablo is so cute!! Congratulations on being a first time puppy owner. I am bringing my first puppy home at 9 weeks on 9/1. She is cream with beige ears. I can't wait for the big day and have learned so much already from the folks on this forum!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! aww..so cute I can hardly stand it!!! Reminds me a lot of Whimsy when she was that age. Looking forward to watching him grow.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Pablo is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

more pictures!!!! please.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some more pictures! He liked to go hide in his empty ex-pen box, you can see him peek out of it in one of the pictures!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

so so cute!!! Enjoy every minute...they grow so fast!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a cutey!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a doll baby! Enjoy every moment - even the stressful ones...they're only little for a short time...


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh wow Pablo is gorgeous! The first advice that comes to mind is to take lots of pictures and enjoy the puppy stage, no matter how frustrating. It goes by so quickly!


----------



## Prissy (Dec 16, 2011)

sunnydays said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I want to introduce our new puppy Pablo. He's 8 weeks old, very cute and fluffy, and already such a good puppy! I have been researching the Havanese breed for a while and I'm so excited to finally have him here. This is my first puppy, and I'm a bit nervous, but I hope I can be a good mom to him and teach him good manners
> 
> I hope you can help me with questions that I'm sure I'm going to have!


Very Nice, you will have lots of wonderfull times.
These little guys are smart they'll learn all kind of tricks.

mike.


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

I love that sweet face!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He's such a cute teddybear!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

so beautiful. tahnks for the pictures. have fun. crazy as it sounds, and my charley is only 8 months I already miss when he was just a little thing. so easy to pick up then. so enjoy every minute.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Charleysmom said:


> so beautiful. tahnks for the pictures. have fun. crazy as it sounds, and my charley is only 8 months I already miss when he was just a little thing. so easy to pick up then. so enjoy every minute.


Yes, we are having a lot of fun with him, it's a lot of work too, but I think it's worth it, I wouldn't go back to life without a puppy! How much does Charley weigh now? At what age do they stop growing? Our breeder told us that Pablo will be on the larger side, I'm wondering how big he will grow.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pablo is such a cute puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Pablo, please give him a belly kiss for me.
Love his having on the couch photo


----------

